# Video-graphy?



## WildcatHollow (Apr 11, 2010)

Good evening, Colleagues...

What's your opinion of using videography instead of photography to promote pens. You miss some of the detail, but you get a 360 degree view of the product.

Here's a test I ran:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiTpJQzHKDI

YouTube compressed the video down from HD so I've got to figure that out.

Opinions?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2010)

WildcatHollow said:


> Good evening, Colleagues...
> 
> What's your opinion of using videography instead of photography to promote pens. You miss some of the detail, but you get a 360 degree view of the product.
> 
> ...


 

I like it alot. How much work is involved in doing something like that???  I did this awhile back and it was a rough go at it. I used photshop.


----------



## cschimmel (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a good Idea.  It really shows the whole pen and you get to see all the reflections as it goes around making it look like a polished diamond.  Nice job.


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a great idea, but you may have people who don't want to or don't have the bandwidth to play the video, so I would be sure the first frame or preview image of the video is a good overall shot of the pen. Another thing might be to look into the interactive 360 views you see on some sites (Verizon's cell phones is one of the more recent ones I've seen, but there are many out there. Some work off of video files, but the better ones I've seen work off of a series of still photos taken from many angles (the individual photos eliminate the streaming compression that happens with video and makes each still frame seem less sharp than the moving video....) As much as some people like video, having control of the movement really kicks it up for some people.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 11, 2010)

I like it, it could be a problem with a slow connection though!!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it's a great idea.


----------

